# Sony unveils two new ES receivers that are the first with Control4 built-in, plus one without



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _SONY'S NEW ES LINE REDEFINES THE AUDIO/VIDEO RECEIVER
> Receivers integrated with Control4® automation technology add home control to traditional AV functions
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS, Sept. 5, 2012 (CEDIA Booth #4025) – Today, in advance of the 2012 CEDIA Expo, Sony Electronics unveiled the world's first consumer Audio/Video Receiver fully integrated with home automation technology. In partnership with home-automation innovator Control4, the STR-DA5800ES and STR-DA2800ES receivers were developed to transform the home entertainment experience by integrating automation, support and streamline custom installation projects, and provide the A/V performance standards dealers and consumers expect from Sony.
> ...


----------

